# Mounting corner Bead



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

If there is no wood to screw into, what is the drywall mounted to? If the corner bead is not anchored properly, eventually it will fall off or break through the drywall compound.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I built some of the wall using steel studs...

Also, wouldn't those corner bead clamps by blowing a rubber hammer onto suppose to be used with corner bead without nails/screws... well I find those thing not too strong anyway... but why they are selling it in HD... if it is not good to be used...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

majakdragon said:


> If there is no wood to screw into, what is the drywall mounted to? If the corner bead is not anchored properly, eventually it will fall off or break through the drywall compound.


Also - one ding with a piece of furniture will rip most of it off ...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

KUIPORNG said:


> I built some of the wall using steel studs...
> 
> Also, wouldn't those corner bead clamps by blowing a rubber hammer onto suppose to be used with corner bead without nails/screws... well I find those thing not too strong anyway... but why they are selling it in HD... if it is not good to be used...


 
The tool is designed to be used WITH screws or nails. It's called a 'clincher'.

We always nail off corner bead, since screws can oversink and 'pinch' the corner bead. We only use screws for corner bead on steel framing or if there are 2 layers of sheetrock to attach over.

All corners should have wood behind them for the corner bead to attach to. 
If you have corners missing wood in them, you can use a product that is pre-formed into 90 degrees and is put on using joint compound. It is plastic re-inforced with paper edges (For the compound). It comes in 10 foot lengths. Usually, only drywall supply warehouses carry it.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> We only use screws for corner bead on steel framing


that means I am doing the right thing for using screws on those coner where there is steels....

Thanks for the advice, I will double check make sure they are all solid... There are a few I need to use what AtlanticWBConst suggest for mudded paper corner bead...


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> If you have corners missing wood in them, you can use a product that is pre-formed into 90 degrees and is put on using joint compound. It is plastic re-inforced with paper edges (For the compound). It comes in 10 foot lengths. Usually, only drywall supply warehouses carry it.


And personally, I think it is a great, great product. Its super strong and works perfectly. I like to use a mixing compound w/ it like durabond. It may be a false sense of security, but I just feel like it winds up being stronger. The product mentioned comes in different sizes too, depending on your needs. I have one corner in my house which I have done with this stuff which has taken a bit of abuse from my wife. It holds up great.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*what about those small corner plastic caps*

This morning at HD I saw some square corner cap looks like use to protect people got hurt from sharp corner when the corner form by 3 edges... as they are round and made of plastic.... 

is this thing can be add on top of the existing metal bead with mud or have to cut out the metal before adding it... I suspect it is the latter as it has a small insert looks like to be use to insert beneath the metal bead besides it.... I am not too tall but if this is for what I think it is used for, not a bad idea for me to replace some sharp corner in case there are tall guys coming over to play pingpong...


----------

